# Do Wah Diddy Diddy Dum Diddy Do Denton and Sasquatch Show



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

> Just when the insanity gets to astronomical heights it gets blown even higher and we're going to break it down for you. Billions of dollars going to Ukraine while people in the US are dealing with record breaking inflation. "Mass Shootings" are on the rise again but is the media telling you the whole story? Here's a hint, no. Oh, and Pronouns pronouns pronouns. You better know whose is who or you're in BIG trouble. Plus we try out a new segment called "Can you?"











Do Wah Diddy Diddy Dum Diddy Do


Just when the insanity gets to astronomical heights it gets blown even higher and we're going to break it down for you. Billions of dollars going to Ukraine while people in the US are dealing with record breaking inflation. "Mass Shootings" are on the rise again but is the media telling you the...




www.podomatic.com


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

..."Mass Shootings" are on the rise again...

It's worse than you think. I was born and raised in Milwaukee (that means "Wisconsin" for the clueless). In 1956 I was about six years old and we played with cowboy suits and toy firearms. Then surprisingly, the juvenile delinquents from my same area started to steal cars, shoot apposing gangs and kidnap girls. My dad tolerated this for about one year, then packed up the family and trucked us off to Menomonee Falls--in a totally open luxury tract and a clean school I could walk to within sight.

Now, I did make a ton of money from trucking at The Master Lock Company and serving expensive food to the hoy-polloy at The North Hills Country Club. Believe it or not, I got to wear new, high heeled men's boots (in expensive leather) and got tips, usually in the five or ten range. I guess golf players hated those "tiny little dollar bills." When they gambled for "pocket change" the tally was in 20s and 50s.

The job petered out when my dad had to get up each night and scream at my boss, informing him that it was now *midnight*. After all, the owners of the country club didn't care if the 15 or 16 year old boys quit, ran away or just died...


----------

